

Things My Male Tech Colleagues Have Actually Said to Me, Annotated - ritchiea
http://the-toast.net/2015/04/01/things-male-tech-colleagues-have-actually-said-annotated/?

======
zoips
Some of those try much too hard, which is kind of silly because you don't need
to reach very hard to find people saying stupid/ignorant things about any
race/religion/sex/gender/orientation/whatever.

"Most girls aren’t into this kind of stuff." \- Easily can be said about guys.
In fact, most guys aren't into many stereotypical nerd pursuits.

"How did you learn to do all this?!" \- Said to me all the time, and I'm a
guy.

"Let me know when you want to do that so I can help you. No offense, but you
just don’t know enough about it to try it on your own." \- Said to me, and I'm
a guy.

"See, that’s the great thing about you, I know I can tell ‘offensive’ jokes
around you and you won’t care." \- Coworkers say things that make me
uncomfortable as well, and I'm a guy (I get squicked out when people start
comparing how physically attractive people are, male or female, for example).

~~~
ritchiea
I don't get how people read these things and want to poke holes and attack the
weakest points in argument. If someone feels uncomfortable at work how about
we listen? There's certainly not much/any evidence that women are treated well
in tech and yet there's a rush to defend against any criticism of the men in
tech.

~~~
zoips
I think you misunderstand. What I meant to convey is that I believe adding
filler weakens her already valid point.

~~~
ritchiea
Ah ok, my mistake. I'm sorry. I think we agree then, you're right I'm a man
and people still say to me "Where'd you learn to do all these things?"

------
swarleyskl
This article would be much more palatable if it was non gender-ed. Everyone
has had crazy/uncomfortable stuff said to them at work. This is a universal
experience but this article make it seem like it is only women. This implies a
men vs women dynamic. This immediately lumps all men into the offenders and
all women as victims. This is not the case.

How about a different conversation? Along the line of what crazy shit have you
heard at work? That way everyone could share what they don't like without
lumping people into groups.

